

Top Android Apps (or "why is there so much garbage on the Android Market?") - stevenwei
http://www.stevenwei.com/2010/05/18/top-10-android-apps-or-why-is-there-so-much-garbage-on-the-android-market/

======
ZeroGravitas
I'm not really familiar with Android, but one look at that site suggests that
it's not an official Google property. So looking at the most viewed apps on a
single day for this obscure(?) site might just be skewing things somewhat.

The apps listed here seem a bit more "respectable":
<http://www.android.com/market/>

~~~
pedalpete
agreed, and where does androlib get it's numbers?

I went to <http://androlib.com>, and their 'currently viewed' shows a much
better group of apps (caller id, task manager, flight status, inclinometer,
podcast).

If you're looking at non-official sources, it appears
[http://www.androidapps.com/?__utma=1.956696379.1274210202.12...](http://www.androidapps.com/?__utma=1.956696379.1274210202.1274210202.1274210202.1&__utmb=121418584.1.10.1274210202&__utmc=121418584&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1274210202.1.1.utmcsr=\(direct\)|utmccn=\(direct\)|utmcmd=\(none\)&__utmv=-&__utmk=88162075)

is a better result (top 10 on the right hand side)

------
joubert
Last night I was browsing the/an android marketplace and I have to say that
from the screenshots most apps looked pretty horrible on the surface. And yes,
aesthetics matter to me.

